# C-17



## sunny91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2007)

Another of my fave planes!

Lucky enough to go inside one when we visited Brize Norton. See my vids on LV.


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 20, 2007)

Another c-17.. arriving and tounch'go..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2007)

Way Cool ! Notice the reverse thrusters open and close ?

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 20, 2007)

C-17 in and out..

Sunny


----------

